# v9 Sneak Peak



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Its not a Model 3, but you can see that the v9 design basically unified the cars.

















Source:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036640114498306048
EDIT:

More pictures!!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Its not a Model 3, but you can see that the v9 design basically unified the cars.
> 
> View attachment 14006
> View attachment 14007
> ...


Makes me wonder if the Model 3 will get the "Energy" icon with Version 9.

Most exciting feature by far though is Asteriods!!! It was always my favorite game as a kid (yes, dating myself a bit here). I'll challenge anyone to high score once that is out!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Makes me wonder if the Model 3 will get the "Energy" icon with Version 9.
> 
> Most exciting feature by far though is Asteriods!!! It was always my favorite game as a kid (yes, dating myself a bit here). I'll challenge anyone to high score once that is out!


Model 3 owners may be slightly disappointed given what I see here as we basically already mostly had v9 from a look and feel standpoint.

The top row layout changes (we saw that leak on the Tesla site by accident) and the bottom row adds a (...) to handle multiple functions from one spot... Phone... Calendar... etc.

Games!!!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Model 3 owners may be slightly disappointed given what I see here as we basically already mostly had v9 from a look and feel standpoint.
> 
> The top row layout changes (we saw that leak on the Tesla site by accident) and the bottom row adds a (...) to handle multiple functions from one spot... Phone... Calendar... etc.
> 
> Games!!!


I know this is nit-picking but I'd really like the Homelink icon to stay on the left side of the screen. At least until the auto close feature works 90+% of the time. Right now mine only works 1% and I have to click the icon to close the garage. I've been playing around with it and it seems that if I wait a few minutes before leaving it works. Like the car has to boot up to know the car is leaving home.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

> Most notable changes: Whole UI overhaul. Nav waypoints. *An option called "Drive On Nav" for autopilot*. Improved responsiveness. MAME arcade emulator easter egg. Changes to the IC (no photos, sorry) show a more pulled back view, presumably for a 360-type view for AP visuals.


Ladies and gentlemen, I present you: Onramp to Offramp.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I present you: Onramp to Offramp.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

The nav options (satellite, traffic ...) are on the right which hopefully means that the turn-by-turn will be on the left. Is the X/S UI already like this now?


----------



## Little1er (Jun 30, 2018)

I don't see the rumored dash-cam


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Little1er said:


> I don't see the rumored dash-cam


And blind spot monitoring


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> I know this is nit-picking but I'd really like the Homelink icon to stay on the left side of the screen. At least until the auto close feature works 90+% of the time. Right now mine only works 1% and I have to click the icon to close the garage. I've been playing around with it and it seems that if I wait a few minutes before leaving it works. Like the car has to boot up to know the car is leaving home.


Really? Mine is flipped with yours ... works 99% of the time.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I’m really looking forward to this update. 

My take on the nav being more front and center is that EAP and FSD are going to mature very soon and rely on nav destinations so it makes perfect sense. 

As for Model 3, if the web browser and energy graphs were on the list of features to add they would have done it by now. They have them on the new S and X cars with the Intel MCU so its not like they don’t have the code. Perhaps it’s some deliberate differentiation to keep them more “premium”. Who knows


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> I'm really looking forward to this update.
> 
> My take on the nav being more front and center is that EAP and FSD are going to mature very soon and rely on nav destinations so it makes perfect sense.
> 
> As for Model 3, if the web browser and energy graphs were on the list of features to add they would have done it by now. They have them on the new S and X cars with the Intel MCU so its not like they don't have the code. Perhaps it's some deliberate differentiation to keep them more "premium". Who knows


I'm very curious to see if highway on/off is exclusive to FSD. I hope not!


----------



## woodisgood (Jul 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm very curious to see if highway on/off is exclusive to FSD. I hope not!


They have to give something to FSD purchasers.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Was hopeful they'd bring the browser to the 3, not really sure why, but just figure it would be easy to do. it's not like we don't all have a smart phone in our pocket though. Also using the browser will just use more of the LTE bandwidth, which they are obviously working to limit since adding WiFi, and charging for LTE, so I'm starting to think that the browser won't make it to the 3.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Doesn’t look like there’s a whole lot of meat and potatoes there. I hope more gets added to the beta V9 that was described here.

If you don’t have FSD, the biggest improvement is Asteroids. I’ve stated this before, I wish they would stop working on useless Easter eggs and work on items that don’t currently work correctly in the Model 3.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Really? Mine is flipped with yours ... works 99% of the time.


Mine works to open the garage when I get home but not to close it when I leave. Does yours auto close every time you leave?



SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm very curious to see if highway on/off is exclusive to FSD. I hope not!


It was my understanding that the on/off highway feature would be a part of enhanced autopilot. I could be wrong but I'd expect Tesla to at least allow that. I have the FSD option so I'm very interested to see what kind of features will be released. I'd be happy if it just started reading red lights and stop signs. As slow as I expect FSD to react in situations like turning right on a red light I'm sure I'll be doing most of that myself. It will still be fun to see new things that the car can accomplish on it's own.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm very curious to see if highway on/off is exclusive to FSD. I hope not!


My logic has always been (except for parking and Summon) EAP = divided highways, and FSD = everything else.

Are on-ramps and off-ramps are part of divided highways, or part of everything else?

I'd expect this to be part of FSD because this sort of computing (getting into correct lane, etc) is more about planning. EAP (to date) seems more like reacting.

edit: Fixed typo.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Mine works to open the garage when I get home but not to close it when I leave. Does yours auto close every time you leave?


Mine works for closing the majority of the time, except when I use summon sometime in between parking in the garage and leaving. Are you using summon?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> Was hopeful they'd bring the browser to the 3, not really sure why, but just figure it would be easy to do. it's not like we don't all have a smart phone in our pocket though. Also using the browser will just use more of the LTE bandwidth, which they are obviously working to limit since adding WiFi, and charging for LTE, so I'm starting to think that the browser won't make it to the 3.


I think I would only use the browser while charging which is rare for me. Do you see a wider use?



FF35 said:


> Doesn't look like there's a whole lot of meat and potatoes there. I hope more gets added to the beta V9 that was described here.
> 
> If you don't have FSD, the biggest improvement is Asteroids. I've stated this before, I wish they would stop working on useless Easter eggs and work on items that don't currently work correctly in the Model 3.


I think you mentioned this before and I replied the same way, but I completely disagree. I think the Easter Eggs and general fun stuff is part of Tesla's magic dust. Most automakers can't even figure out how to make and



3V Pilot said:


> Mine works to open the garage when I get home but not to close it when I leave. Does yours auto close every time you leave?


Every time!



> It was my understanding that the on/off highway feature would be a part of enhanced autopilot. I could be wrong but I'd expect Tesla to at least allow that. I have the FSD option so I'm very interested to see what kind of features will be released. I'd be happy if it just started reading red lights and stop signs. As slow as I expect FSD to react in situations like turning right on a red light I'm sure I'll be doing most of that myself. It will still be fun to see new things that the car can accomplish on it's own.


Agree, my fingers are crossed but I think highway on/off may be FSD exclusive.



MarkB said:


> My logic has always been (except for parking and Summon) EAP = divided highways, and FSD = everything else.
> 
> Are on-ramps and off-ramps are part of divided highways, or part of everything else?
> 
> ...


I see FSD as being "enter location and car takes you" which leads me to believe highway on/off may be the first FSD exclusive feature.

I do see EAP getting better on city roads though.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Really? Mine is flipped with yours ... works 99% of the time.


Me too. Auto close (and auto open) is nearly perfect for me, and when it does say "skipped", I usually chalk that up to me waiting TOO long before I leave, not when I leave too soon.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> I know this is nit-picking but I'd really like the Homelink icon to stay on the left side of the screen. At least until the auto close feature works 90+% of the time. Right now mine only works 1% and I have to click the icon to close the garage. I've been playing around with it and it seems that if I wait a few minutes before leaving it works. Like the car has to boot up to know the car is leaving home.


Agreed. Same here.

In fact, I would prefer the nav layout remain the same. All the side row buttons I use all the time, would hate for them to be moved all the way to the right side. As far as the turn-by-turn directions currently being on the far right, I'd just assume they stay there. I use the map depiction primarily for the next turn info, and would prefer that to remain closer. Maybe they could give us the option to remain current orientation, or flip.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Mine works for closing the majority of the time, except when I use summon sometime in between parking in the garage and leaving. Are you using summon?


I don't use summon but funny thing is, when I do the auto close works fine. I know I could re-set the whole thing and that would probably fix the issue however if I do that I'd most likely loose my favorite feature. Currently my smart home system opens the garage before I arrive and the "auto open" from the car closes the garage perfectly once I'm all the way in. Don't think I'd ever be lucky enough to find that perfect spot again for programing. I'm just hoping that a future software update might fix my auto close problem.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Model 3 owners may be slightly disappointed given what I see here as we basically already mostly had v9 from a look and feel standpoint.


So.... the S/X, the more advanced vehicles, are following the 3 is what you are saying


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think you mentioned this before and I replied the same way, but I completely disagree. I think the Easter Eggs and general fun stuff is part of Tesla's magic dust. Most automakers can't even figure out how to make and


Yup, that was me. Since we're on the subject of magic dust, here's a hypothetical question. And, I realize these are two different "departments" within Tesla but it would seem some of the talent would overlap.

Anyhow, lets say that you polled owners of Model 3's that have EAP activated. The poll would be: Would you prefer to have the phantom braking fixed or get another Easter egg that allows you to play Asteroids? I'd be willing to bet that 100% of owners with EAP activated would choose to fix the phantom braking.

Additionally, I've tried the Santa Easter egg twice. I was unable to lower or mute the volume on both occasions and on one occasion I was able to remove Santa and his reindeer from the screen but the music kept playing. The only way to resolve that issue was to reboot the system. Even the Easter eggs have bugs.


----------



## ZaelFaroe (Sep 26, 2017)

FF35 said:


> it would seem some of the talent would overlap.


As a software developer I doubt it. The phantom braking is almost certainly issues with the machine learning model. I suspect the individuals working on that are ML specialists and the ones who put Asteroids on the car are more general software engineers who are just being told to improve the car's UI, API, and come up with ways to make Supercharging a more enjoyable waiting experience.

One could of course decide they don't need to pay for those engineers right now and instead use that money to grow the machine learning teams, but I think that would be short sighted. I would guess that they have features they would like developed that are waiting on better machine learning behind the scenes, and so are working on these easter eggs as a small means of adding value during the downtime.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

it's just frustrating when some functions (unlock on approach, audio system, windows don't roll down by themselves in a rainstorm, doors don't open by themselves, etc ) on your $30K Chevy Bolt work without a problem but it's like rolling the dice on your $55K Model 3. 

Windows and doors aren't even a feature. I just want my car to work like it's supposed to. I guess it's too much to ask at this point.....


----------



## jdee2wheels (Jul 4, 2018)

FF35 said:


> it's just frustrating when some functions (unlock on approach, audio system, windows don't roll down by themselves in a rainstorm, doors don't open by themselves, etc ) on your $30K Chevy Bolt work without a problem but it's like rolling the dice on your $55K Model 3.
> 
> Windows and doors aren't even a feature. I just want my car to work like it's supposed to. I guess it's too much to ask at this point.....


Like others have said, I doubt the easter eggs are really taking away time from fixing these bugs, but that said, sometimes it feels like salt in the wound and just furthers the narrative that Tesla isn't sweating the details and is instead screwing around.

The easter eggs were kind of amusing when I first turned them on for my kids and in some respects I like that whimsy about Tesla. On the other hand, right now the last thing I want to hear about is another easter egg feature when my car is still randomly rebooting once a week. I think there is a balance here somewhere, but highlighting an easter egg as a feature of v9 seems a bit much. Besides the whole point of easter eggs is for them to go unmentioned and to be discovered by the user accidentally!


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm in general a fan of the easter eggs, but if V9 comes and the music player is still terrible, I'm going to be less than thrilled with the presence of games. Those same software developers could certainly have better spent their time porting a decent music player than emulating Atari games. If they have, in fact, made the music player work, then I'll appreciate the games, but you can't tell me that those same devs wouldn't have been perfectly capable of both tasks.


----------



## Baymax (Aug 31, 2018)

MarkB said:


> My logic has always been (except for parking and Summon) EAP = divided highways, and FSD = everything else.
> 
> Are on-ramps and off-ramps are part of divided highways, or part of everything else?
> 
> ...


I had a similar question in a Facebook post. Person attached the capture below, which clearly indicates transitioning from one freeway to another, and exit when your destination is near. This builds hope that it should not be limited to FSD.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> So.... the S/X, the more advanced vehicles, are following the 3 is what you are saying


Absolutely! When I had my P90DL loaner the screen felt archaic 



FF35 said:


> Yup, that was me. Since we're on the subject of magic dust, here's a hypothetical question. And, I realize these are two different "departments" within Tesla but it would seem some of the talent would overlap.
> 
> Anyhow, lets say that you polled owners of Model 3's that have EAP activated. The poll would be: Would you prefer to have the phantom braking fixed or get another Easter egg that allows you to play Asteroids? I'd be willing to bet that 100% of owners with EAP activated would choose to fix the phantom braking.
> 
> Additionally, I've tried the Santa Easter egg twice. I was unable to lower or mute the volume on both occasions and on one occasion I was able to remove Santa and his reindeer from the screen but the music kept playing. The only way to resolve that issue was to reboot the system. Even the Easter eggs have bugs.


I see what you're saying. Definitely different teams for sure. On my team we separate "big project" resources from "small enhancement" resources and then finally bug support. Tesla probably has something similar. You're right about Santa Mode. My kids love it, but it's overwhelmingly loud with no way to stop it until the song ends. Same for more cowbell.

On the other stuff, my car has been bug free (knock on wood). Phone, radio, doors, etc. have all been solid.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

LucyferSam said:


> but if V9 comes and the music player is still terrible, I'm going to be less than thrilled with the presence of games.


owners have been complaining about the music player since the very first Tesla FW... I would not count of any monumental changes.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I can only hopes that "TRIPS" makes it to M3.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> owners have been complaining about the music player since the very first Tesla FW... I would not count of any monumental changes.


Sure, but all I really want is for it to match the music player on my dad's S, which actually works. Doesn't seem like it should be that hard.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

Really hoping the voice dialing is improved... really want to be able to say "call john doe office" or "call john doe mobile" and have it dial without putting up a menu I must tap within 1 second or it vanishes....


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Golden Gate said:


> Really hoping the voice dialing is improved... really want to be able to say "call john doe office" or "call john doe mobile" and have it dial without putting up a menu I must tap within 1 second or it vanishes....


when you get a hold of him, ask what his real name is


----------



## Benjamin Reed (Apr 3, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> owners have been complaining about the music player since the very first Tesla FW... I would not count of any monumental changes.


Yeah, I suspect the number of people complaining about issues playing from a USB stick is considerably higher on geeky Tesla forums than among the majority of Tesla owners and from Tesla's POV it's just plain Not A Priority.

If anything, I would imagine it's more likely that support for USB playback would just go away if they end up doing something significant with media like has been rumored (like starting their own streaming service or switching away from Slacker).

I would bet that the vast majority of people not using streaming are playing over bluetooth, which would be easy to consider a "workaround" for missing USB playback support.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Benjamin Reed said:


> Yeah, I suspect the number of people complaining about issues playing from a USB stick is considerably higher on geeky Tesla forums than among the majority of Tesla owners and from Tesla's POV it's just plain Not A Priority.
> 
> If anything, I would imagine it's more likely that support for USB playback would just go away if they end up doing something significant with media like has been rumored (like starting their own streaming service or switching away from Slacker).
> 
> I would bet that the vast majority of people not using streaming are playing over bluetooth, which would be easy to consider a "workaround" for missing USB playback support.


I find the idea of these sorts of things utterly baffling. How do people manage the data plans of constantly streaming in addition to a monthly cost for the service? Like I said, USB playback, while not fully featured actually works on the S and doesn't on the 3 - it's absurd and easily fixed. I want my music to just be playing when I get in the car, not mess with it every damn time, which I would need to if it was using my phone to provide the music to my car in any way (not to mention that my phone doesn't have the capacity to store my music). How is this considered a reasonable way to source music in the car?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

LucyferSam said:


> Like I said, USB playback, while not fully featured actually works on the S and doesn't on the 3 - it's absurd and easily fixed


have you tried to only have one audio file time on a USB drive? others have reported that all works perfectly IF there are not a mix of file types on the drive.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> have you tried to only have one audio file time on a USB drive? others have reported that all works perfectly IF there are not a mix of file types on the drive.


The core complaint is that it does not restart music when you return to the car, which I see from basically everyone who uses a USB drive and haven't seen anyone say that multiple file types does much with... It worked sort of ok for me in 21.9(~75% success rate), but in 32.2 it's bad enough (~10% success rate) I've gone back to using slacker so I only get mildly annoyed everytime I get in the car instead of very annoyed. If v9 doesn't get it working smoothly I may see if I can get my local ranger to revert me back to 21.9 and then refuse updates until I hear it works cleanly.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

LucyferSam said:


> I find the idea of these sorts of things utterly baffling. How do people manage the data plans of constantly streaming in addition to a monthly cost for the service? Like I said, USB playback, while not fully featured actually works on the S and doesn't on the 3 - it's absurd and easily fixed. I want my music to just be playing when I get in the car, not mess with it every damn time, which I would need to if it was using my phone to provide the music to my car in any way (not to mention that my phone doesn't have the capacity to store my music). How is this considered a reasonable way to source music in the car?


The way I manage it is to use T-Mobile. It may not have the best coverage over all, but most streaming music services do not count against data. But enough buzz marketing of T-Mobile.

The other way I manage it (and get around the fact that I don't get a signal of any kind at the lake I go to in the summer) is to have my music library on my phone and use Bluetooth, not a physical USB connection, to play the music. For sure, the Bluetooth interface is not perfect (in fact just today it was skipping horribly--toggling Bluetooth didn't help, so I took a play from my Phone as Key issues and toggled Airplane mode--seems to have fixed it for now). Even with its imperfections, it still is miles ahead of the streaming service the car offers, and from what I gather, is well ahead of a USB drive as well.

Now you did say that your phone doesn't have the storage capacity, so that's probably your limiting factor, and yes, you're stuck for now. Still, the next time you consider upgrading your phone, you might want to consider a model that either has enough storage for you, or is at least expandable. If you don't need the phone interface (I could probably live without it), maybe you could also look into a cheap media player with Bluetooth to use in the car.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Now you did say that your phone doesn't have the storage capacity, so that's probably your limiting factor, and yes, you're stuck for now. Still, the next time you consider upgrading your phone, you might want to consider a model that either has enough storage for you, or is at least expandable. If you don't need the phone interface (I could probably live without it), maybe you could also look into a cheap media player with Bluetooth to use in the car.


I assume this still requires you to pull out your phone and initiate playback everytime you get in the car? Or does it automatically resume when the bluetooth connection is restored?


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

LucyferSam said:


> I assume this still requires you to pull out your phone and initiate playback everytime you get in the car? Or does it automatically resume when the bluetooth connection is restored?


When it works, upon reconnecting to Bluetooth it automatically restarts where it left off without any intervention on my part.
And most of the time it works. But admittedly, like most other Bluetooth devices, sometimes it doesn't and I have to manually hit "play". But the audio app I use on my phone is very good about keeping track of where it left off, be it Google Play Music for music, or Google Podcasts for podcasts, so usually just hitting the play button is all I need to do.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> when you get a hold of him, ask what his real name is


Is name is actually Shawn Low but saying "John Doe" is the only way I can get it to recognize my voice and dial the number....You should hear what I have to say for it to dial my friend Luck Yu.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

One piece of bad news, three pieces of good news:

https://electrek.co/2018/09/06/tesla-new-autopilot-drive-to-nav-feature-lane-change-version-9/



> Under the alpha build of the version 9 software, the '*Drive On Nav*' feature *still requires the driver* *to activate the lane change* by pulling on the Autopilot stalk. Therefore, the biggest difference so far is that the system suggests the lane change to the driver instead of the driver having to decide when and activating it before the vehicle moves itself into the next lane.
> 
> Along with this explanation of the 'Drive On Nav' feature, the source familiar with the software update told Electrek that the update will introduce the *Calendar*, *Energy* and *Web Browser* applications to the Model 3.


----------



## Hav77 (Apr 21, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> One piece of bad news, three pieces of good news:
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/09/06/tesla-new-autopilot-drive-to-nav-feature-lane-change-version-9/


Also, in the article it states that "v9 update will introduce the Calendar, Energy and Web Browser applications to the Model 3." SWEET!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

3V Pilot said:


> I know this is nit-picking but I'd really like the Homelink icon to stay on the left side of the screen. At least until the auto close feature works 90+% of the time. Right now mine only works 1% and I have to click the icon to close the garage. I've been playing around with it and it seems that if I wait a few minutes before leaving it works. Like the car has to boot up to know the car is leaving home.


Strange. Mine has be consistent 99% of the time. No joke. I do have new openers tho. Even my Leaf can open it from 5 houses down. Do you have recent openers?


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Hav77 said:


> Also, in the article it states that "v9 update will introduce the Calendar, Energy and Web Browser applications to the Model 3." SWEET!!!!


Yes, the three pieces of good news that I boldfaced?


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Can someone please explain the benefits of games, Netflix, etc.? I know I sound like the proverbial grouchy old guy, but I can't imagine that anyone would have these enabled while driving. Even if it's intended for the passengers, the screen action would be a distraction, and potentially really dangerous. (I'd hate to think that the guy in the car behind me would be distracted this way.) Are these actually used while driving; or, if not, are we supposed to be watching television in the garage? I'm sure I'm missing something.

Thanks in advance for not calling me a grouchy old man, although re-reading my post I agree it's justified.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Strange. Mine has be consistent 99% of the time. No joke. I do have new openers tho. Even my Leaf can open it from 5 houses down. Do you have recent openers?


The opener works fine "when" the car sends the singal. The problem is the car never sends the close singal. On very rare occasion it will count down the feet and close the garage. Yesterday I did the "location reset" and it still does not work. Not sure how to fix it at this point. Sounds like for everyone else it's not an issue.



Tesla Newbie said:


> Can someone please explain the benefits of games, Netflix, etc.? I know I sound like the proverbial grouchy old guy, but I can't imagine that anyone would have these enabled while driving. Even if it's intended for the passengers, the screen action would be a distraction, and potentially really dangerous. (I'd hate to think that the guy in the car behind me would be distracted this way.) Are these actually used while driving; or, if not, are we supposed to be watching television in the garage? I'm sure I'm missing something.
> 
> Thanks in advance for not calling me a grouchy old man, although re-reading my post I agree it's justified.


Initially this will be meant for time spent at superchargers while on road trips. I'm sure it will not work while the car is being driven, that is until FSD is actually a thing. At that point all bets are off!


----------



## Hollywood7 (Sep 14, 2017)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Can someone please explain the benefits of games, Netflix, etc.? I know I sound like the proverbial grouchy old guy, but I can't imagine that anyone would have these enabled while driving. Even if it's intended for the passengers, the screen action would be a distraction, and potentially really dangerous. (I'd hate to think that the guy in the car behind me would be distracted this way.) Are these actually used while driving; or, if not, are we supposed to be watching television in the garage? I'm sure I'm missing something.
> 
> Thanks in advance for not calling me a grouchy old man, although re-reading my post I agree it's justified.


Netflix, Apps, etc... would NOT be accessible when the car is in motion, The car must be in park.
The intention is not to have you watch movies in your garage, but to give you something to do while your car is being charged up at a Supercharger.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

3V Pilot said:


> Initially this will be meant for time spent at superchargers while on road trips. I'm sure it will not work while the car is being driven, that is until FSD is actually a thing. At that point all bets are off!


I've done abetterrouteplanner.com simulation of my long distance summer road trip (750 miles each way--will have to wait for next summer to try it out for real). ABRP says I can make the trip with 3 stops: one 10 minute, one 13 minute and 1 "long" one at around 22 minutes. If I only I had enough time to catch up on some Netflix shows after going to the bathroom and grabbing some snacks and drinks!

(I'm not complaining about it--it's a gimmick for sure, but an enjoyable one when used properly).


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

NOGA$4ME said:


> I've done abetterrouteplanner.com simulation of my long distance summer road trip (750 miles each way--will have to wait for next summer to try it out for real). ABRP says I can make the trip with 3 stops: one 10 minute, one 13 minute and 1 "long" one at around 22 minutes. If I only I had enough time to catch up on some Netflix shows after going to the bathroom and grabbing some snacks and drinks!
> 
> (I'm not complaining about it--it's a gimmick for sure, but an enjoyable one when used properly).


Let's think about this for a second. 
1) the model 3 is the most efficient Tesla so other models will likely have to stop to charge for longer for the same distance. 
2) some people drive more than 750 miles. 
3) this could also be rolled out in the Tesla semi which presumably will stop less frequently but for a longer amount of time.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> One piece of bad news, three pieces of good news:
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/09/06/tesla-new-autopilot-drive-to-nav-feature-lane-change-version-9/


I'm good with all of that! It's similar to the Homelink setup. It pops up before it does anything giving you the chance to "Skip" but in this case you have to "Confirm".

Now the remaining question is whether Drive On Nav is EAP or FSD functionality.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm good with all of that! It's similar to the Homelink setup. It pops up before it does anything giving you the chance to "Skip" but in this case you have to "Confirm".
> 
> Now the remaining question is whether Drive On Nav is EAP or FSD functionality.


My understanding is that drive on nav fulfils the on-ramp to off-ramp features of EAP. We're still expecting Autosteer + and Smart Summon for EAP

https://www.tesla.com/en_CA/autopilot?redirect=no

FSD features will build on top of that


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Let's think about this for a second.
> 1) the model 3 is the most efficient Tesla so other models will likely have to stop to charge for longer for the same distance.
> 2) some people drive more than 750 miles.
> 3) this could also be rolled out in the Tesla semi which presumably will stop less frequently but for a longer amount of time.


I guess I forgot to include the tongue-in-cheek emoji. :wink:

I'm not claiming that people wouldn't be able to make use of it. It's just that I'm so amazed at how well the 3--at least theoretically--performs on road trips (and again, my personal experience is limited to a 250 mile each way trip I took--the big one is only simulated at this point), I found it humorous to think about rushing back outside after using the bathroom to get in a quick game of Space Invaders. 

As for trips longer than 750 miles, my point is that it doesn't matter if it's 750 or 2500...the car already needs to stop for less time than I do for bodily needs and functions.


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm good with all of that! It's similar to the Homelink setup. It pops up before it does anything giving you the chance to "Skip" but in this case you have to "Confirm".
> 
> Now the remaining question is whether Drive On Nav is EAP or FSD functionality.


The issue with the Homelink setup is good but I dont like " AUTO CLOSE" Feature so I have it disabled. The Problem is the proximity sensor is just below the bumper line and I could be dangerously close or while I am inching slowly in my tight garage The car thinks its reached a safe distance and sends signal to close the garage door since the sensors are just below the bumper but the car and trunk are in the path of the door.

Same thing with Summon When you pull forward or reverse the car will initially stop a safe distance the first time it senses an obstacle, but if you continue to hold it will send the signal to open the garage and sadly if it was open it will start closing and this time the proximity sensors worked and saved my butt. It really scared the s*** out of me so I have Home link disabled for Summon.

Something to be aware in "BETA" versions. no more showing off to my friends while the car is in my garage.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. My car has never seen a charge station outside of our garage, so issues of boredom while supercharging are outside my personal paradigm. Someday in the distant future when I'm charging en route to some far off place, I'm sure I'll appreciate the ability to catch up on whatever series I left back at the house.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

samson said:


> The issue with the Homelink setup is good but I dont like " AUTO CLOSE" Feature so I have it disabled. The Problem is the proximity sensor is just below the bumper line and I could be dangerously close or while I am inching slowly in my tight garage The car thinks its reached a safe distance and sends signal to close the garage door since the sensors are just below the bumper but the car and trunk are in the path of the door.
> 
> Same thing with Summon When you pull forward or reverse the car will initially stop a safe distance the first time it senses an obstacle, but if you continue to hold it will send the signal to open the garage and sadly if it was open it will start closing and this time the proximity sensors worked and saved my butt. It really scared the s*** out of me so I have Home link disabled for Summon.
> 
> Something to be aware in "BETA" versions. no more showing off to my friends while the car is in my garage.


The "Auto Close" function DOES NOT close the garage as you pull in. It will close the garage as you leave the house and after you are well clear and it counts down before it sends the signal. So many people have had the same concern and don't enable this function, Tesla should really re-label it "Auto Close upon leaving" or something similar.


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> The "Auto Close" function DOES NOT close the garage as you pull in. It will close the garage as you leave the house and after you are well clear and it counts down before it sends the signal. So many people have had the same concern and don't enable this function, Tesla should really re-label it "Auto Close upon leaving" or something similar.


That makes a lot of sense...... I did turn off "AUTO CLOSE" with that assumption.

And after the irregular summon connections I had with both android and apple phones and the random signals to close the garage while summoning in my tight garage I had disabled all "auto" home links

But the problem I have is the GPS is not that accurate it thinks my car is in neighbors house most of the time.

Maybe it would be nice if " AUTO CLOSE" work just like open, where you can set distance say within 20ft so can see while it's closing and when you park instead of counting few seconds it should use "AUTO CLOSE" after you park your car and lock the doors.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

samson said:


> That makes a lot of sense...... I did turn off "AUTO CLOSE" with that assumption.
> 
> And after the irregular summon connections I had with both android and apple phones and the random signals to close the garage while summoning in my tight garage I had disabled all "auto" home links
> 
> ...


It does work that way, you set the distance! I have my garage close when I'm at the bottom of the driveway!


----------



## Standroid (Jul 10, 2017)

Tesla Newbie said:


> ... the screen action would be a distraction, and potentially really dangerous. (I'd hate to think that the guy in the car behind me would be distracted this way.)


Not a problem. It's hard enough to see the car behind me out that tiny rear window. There's no way the driver back there is going to be distracted by the show I'm watching on my display!


----------

